
Ask HN: How would you target people on Facebook who are admins of large pages? - mahringer_a
Targeting Page Admins is a standard targeting option on Facebook, but how would you extend this targeting to only get page admins of pages with e.g. +50K likes<p>I&#x27;m thinking of indirect ways, like e.g. above average ad spend, part of business manager etc. but these don&#x27;t seem to be an option.<p>Any creative ideas?
======
KhayriRRW
The older the account, the higher the probability that the account manages a
page with 50k+ likes.

~ Khayri R.R. Woulfe

